

Senators to introduce high-skilled immigration bill - johns
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/279755-overnight-tech-senators-to-introduce-high-skill-immigration-bill

======
redhatter
This is a great move from the US govt. I know many talented developers who
wants to work in a Silicon Valley Startup or even attend Y-combinator can't
because of the VISA issues.

